# Dog Training



## GooseEradicator (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys I am looking for some help/ advice. I have a black lab puppy and would like to send her to a trainer that does roughly a 3 month program.I have the obedience commands down with her but need some help with the gun dog portion of the training. I would like her to be more of a duck and goose dog whether it be field or water more so than an upland game dog. Hence I am looking for some advice or names of recommended dog trainers from MN or ND. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

I could suggest a few names but 3 months is not enough for most good trainers. Now if you can budget 4-5 months you can have a very well trained dog that will run blinds and do multiple retrieves.


----------



## GooseEradicator (Nov 21, 2012)

I would be willing to do four or five months. Just three would be ideal with the upcoming season, but I am willing to sacrifice any amount of time to have a well trained dog for the rest of her life time.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

One three-five month spat of training will not a finished dog make. It's going to take a couple years of consistent training before you can make a finished dog.

Any particular reason you want to send it away for training versus doing it yourself? As a completely novice trainer who has a dog that's passed some rigorous hunt tests, I can tell you it's definitely doable if you're willing to put in the time and effort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

PM sent, you have a good plan.


----------

